# More trouble for G&R



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Is it just me or has it been one thing after another for Guns&Roses ever since Slash left?

[video=youtube;nxLUUQdqA0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxLUUQdqA0I[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Hmm you know, contrition goes a long way to still angry hearts.

Now, had it been me, and me being me, I would have walked on stage, and waited for a bit of silence. Apologized to the crowd. Simply said "everyone here will be refunded" and then said "but we are here now, and we will do our full show. Accept this free show as our apology" then gigged. Would have done FAR better in PR than it hurts for the refunds that happened anyways. Now, for not sweating for two hours cranking out 20 year old songs, you have a black eye, disillusioned fans, bad PR, and a monkey on your back from the managers and promoters.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

What happened?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

> *bonoman66* | September 01, 2010
> The crowd are not amused as the band do not appear on stage until approx 10:25pm. No interaction or apology by Axl to the crowd who are booing etc.. Bottles are thrown on stage during the start of Welcome To The Jungle. Axl tells the crowd to stop throwing bottles at him or they'll leave. The show goes on for another couple of songs before more bottles are thrown at Axl & he just up's & leaves. The Promoters / Venue staff make announecements to the crowd about trying to fix technical difficulties at first (yeah right!) & then tell people they're working to get the band back & ask the crowd to stop throwing things at Axl. The crowd were told another annoucment would be forthcoming but after 10-15 mins, the house lights just came on & crowds started to leave after O2 staff were telling the crowd it was over & to contact MCD for a refund... I was one fo the crowd who had waited for ages & after been told it was over & the band were not coming back on & to seek my refund from MCD, I heard the band came back on at approx 11:30pm but we weren't allowed back into the venue.


That is the video comment. Sounds like they should have been on stage a long time before 10:25pm

Gotta be able to read the mood of the crowd, and gotta know when that mood is ugly and how to diffuse that ugliness.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I remember years ago when Guns & Roses was just hitting the mainstream, a friend who fronted a fairly successful band in Australia told me his theory that record companies sought out decent "garage bands" with "troubled" members. They would then apply some production to their songs, market them heavily, give them a taste of financial success and then rake in the profits as the band implodes spectacularly, knowing that people will pay good money to watch a train wreck. He suggested that GnR was just such a band. I said "Nah, I doubt that record companies would sink to that level."


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Milkman said:


> What happened?


Axl was hit with a bottle, threatened to leave, more bottles were thrown, he left.

Can't say I care. I'm a big fan of Appetite and parts of Use Your Illusion, but Axl's been an unreliable entertainer at best over the years and with all that his fans have had to put up with, nothing short punctuality and professionalism will satisfy them. He just keeps dragging his name in the muck acting like this. It's not like this is the first, second or twentieth time he's done this. Maybe he'll realize that once he starts acting like a professional musician, his fans will start treating him like one.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> . Maybe he'll realize that once he starts acting like a professional musician, his fans will start treating him like one.


doubt it - he's been pulling this crap since the 80's....its his schtick...he'll never change


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

They did the same thing (cutting the shows short) in Leeds and Redding in the gigs leading up to this one - and wait for the incredible coincidence of irony - both of those shows also saw the band getting on stage late.

So, 3 shows in about a week that all see the band getting on stage late, and then blaming the crowd/the promoter/the management/noise bylaws when they regretfully have to leave before their set is done?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

fretboard said:


> They did the same thing (cutting the shows short) in Leeds and Redding in the gigs leading up to this one - and wait for the incredible coincidence of irony - both of those shows also saw the band getting on stage late.
> 
> So, 3 shows in about a week that all see the band getting on stage late, and then blaming the crowd/the promoter/the management/noise bylaws when they regretfully have to leave before their set is done?


I hadn't heard that, but it's not surprising. What the fans _should _do is STOP buying tickets. Why let this guy sell out arena after arena to hear some hack band rehash songs that will never be as good as they were in 1986?

I'm going to see Slash next week, and I'm stoked about it! From everything I've heard and seen of Slash, he really is a pro musician. A while back when he was bodychecked by some guy and broke his guitar, he tried to keep playing the song, didn't complain, didn't freak out and attack someone, he just did his job:

[video=youtube;q3-2weVttnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3-2weVttnE[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

axl used to date a girl from my neighborhood before he got married the 1st time. he knew all the junkies from my old neighborhood. when they released appetite, i thought they were gonna be the next ac/dc. i saw them open for aerosmith. i was really excited. he did nothing but complain. they did about 3 songs, then he made a scene, got punched in the face, and they swore they'd never go back to philly. i don't think they did for the next 20 yrs or something like that. either way, ever since theni have seen all the times in the news where he acts like the mel gibson of rock, and it disgusts me. G-n-R should have stayed together and just fired axl. whatta douche


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

he couldnt sing for shit anway, the only good thing about gnr was slash


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah, this current thing isn't even GnR. It's something that would be more accurate if it were called "Axl Rose & a GnR cover band". Axl is the only remaining member of the actual GnR that people know before they broke up. The BAND part of GnR went on to form Velvet Revolver with Scott Weiland.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Look. Axl Rose is an arrogant, egotistical asshole who thinks his shit doesn't stink. It doesn't matter how good he has been and what he has accomplished in the past. He has the most unrealistic sense of entitlement in existence. Like, "I'm Axl ****ing Rose man. Kiss my ass and don't forget to lick every brown speck out of may anus boy." Of all the top frontmen in the last 50 years, he has got to be the biggest mega-jerk of all.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

I recall them (or at least Axl) acting like this long before Slash departed. There were "GNR leave stage after 1 song" reports during the Use Your Illusion days. I only watched the first bit of the video -- up to where Axl stops. And I have to say: his response has softened over the years. Used to be he'd swear a bit, flip 'em all off and storm off. Asking them if they want to party too, to stop throwing things, is pretty un-Axl based on his past. Maturity? Contractual obligations to make it through one song or they don't get paid? Interesting.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I recall them (or at least Axl) acting like this long before Slash departed. There were "GNR leave stage after 1 song" reports during the Use Your Illusion days. I only watched the first bit of the video -- up to where Axl stops. And I have to say: his response has softened over the years. Used to be he'd swear a bit, flip 'em all off and storm off. Asking them if they want to party too, to stop throwing things, is pretty un-Axl based on his past. Maturity? Contractual obligations to make it through one song or they don't get paid? Interesting.


That may be true, but to think that he can still get away with that when GnR's last hits are 15-20 years behind them is foolish at best. It speaks to his denial about the current popularity/commercial relevance of the band and the fans' willingness to tollerate that kind of crap and still come back for more. At this point, they are a touring nostalgia act and if he keeps doing this to current crowds, there won't be crowds the next time. Point is, he still thinks he's a "rock star" when in reality his glory days are long past.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Milkman said:


> What happened?


he showed up 90 minutes late again, got feedback in the form of projectiles, and went home.
I have absolutely no idea why anyone would pay money to see "GnR fascimile".


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you know, the sad part of it is, (to me) how it must be for ron thal. he's an awesome technical player, and deserves to be in a good band. i hope he can find something better, and soon. his ability is as good as anyone else out there. maybe he would be a good session guy? it worked for jimi page...


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i heard that for the Reading and Leeds show he was sleeping...he's got in his contract that when he's sleeping they aren't allowed to waken him...so he slept through the first of the show...the promoters had a set time to shut everything down...probably a noise bylaw was in effect...so by taking the stage late, it cut his set down...and he didn't think it was fair...

this is the part that gets me...


> I heard the band came back on at approx 11:30pm but we weren't allowed back into the venue.


so what i get from this is...Axl needed to do his set to get paid...so...once everyone left...they could go back on stage, regardless of the fact there was no one there...and finish there "commitment"...a real pisser if you ask me...

and this sounds pretty accurate to me too...


> his theory that record companies sought out decent "garage bands" with "troubled" members. They would then apply some production to their songs, market them heavily, give them a taste of financial success and then rake in the profits as the band implodes spectacularly, knowing that people will pay good money to watch a train wreck.


its a wonder any label will still back him...but i would imagine that as the GN'R back catalogue sells pretty well...the company would stand to make a ton of money

but thats just my thoughts


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

puckhead said:


> I have absolutely no idea why anyone would pay money to see "GnR fascimile".


I really think that a lot of people go _hoping_ that they are going to see a spectacular meltdown - and if they do, they get their money back. If they don't they get to see a pretty good "nostalgia show".


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

ezcomes said:


> so what i get from this is...Axl needed to do his set to get paid...so...once everyone left...they could go back on stage, regardless of the fact there was no one there...and finish there "commitment"...a real pisser if you ask me...


On a side tack.

If you are lip syncing, using backing tracks, vocal tracks, player tracks, and are otherwise essentially just acting the electrocuted monkey doing the chair dance on stage, do you even need to do that to have "played your three songs"? I mean, couldn't the janitor just flip the switch, run the three songs for you, and then go back to sweeping up the used condoms?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> That may be true, but to think that he can still get away with that when GnR's last hits are 15-20 years behind them is foolish at best.


I thought it was crazy he was able to get away with it back in the day. That they weren't sued out of existence by angry promoters and venues.



> It speaks to his denial about the current popularity/commercial relevance of the band and the fans' willingness to tollerate that kind of crap and still come back for more. At this point, they are a touring nostalgia act and if he keeps doing this to current crowds, there won't be crowds the next time. Point is, he still thinks he's a "rock star" when in reality his glory days are long past.


No doubt. He's definitely trying to go out with a wimper instead of a bang -- pleading for everyone to party with him like that.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think Slash was the best part of Guns and Roses.

Axl Rose's voice is completely unmusical to my ears.

I think the band had some well written songs but that nasal reedy voice is like fingernails on the chalkboard to me and it's so distracting that I can't really listen to a whole song.

His behaviour and unprofessional stage antics only make it worse.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> On a side tack.
> 
> If you are lip syncing, using backing tracks, vocal tracks, player tracks, and are otherwise essentially just acting the electrocuted monkey doing the chair dance on stage, do you even need to do that to have "played your three songs"? I mean, couldn't the janitor just flip the switch, run the three songs for you, and then go back to sweeping up the used condoms?



interesting question...maybe they at least have to be onstage though...


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

you know it could've been worse too you know...bottles hurt less than stones...and i'm sure we all remember our favourite nicklecrap gettin pelted with stones...

or...Axl could've been hit by these!
[youtube]E96i1EhhY9k[/youtube]


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Not sure why he continues to call them Guns and Roses, more like I can do whatever I want and screw you poor suckers over, please stop buying tickets for his show you know you'll never see G and R ever again he's a lost soul with no morals or scrubbles to give you what you paid good hard cash to see. Once a dick always going to be a dick and thats just the way it is with axel he doesn't care now then or ever he has your money and doesn't deserve your respect as a person and as a musician ( niether of which he is ).Ship


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have never seen someone in the rock business so consistently and unanimously hated, survive as long as this guy has.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have never seen someone in the rock business so consistently and unanimously hated, survive as long as this guy has.


Wow. I was just wondering the very same thing as I clicked in to this thread. Wherever I look, threads on G'N'R hold mostly venom for Axl Rose and yet they're still packing stadiums. So they must be doing something right...wonder what it is?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Wow. I was just wondering the very same thing as I clicked in to this thread. Wherever I look, threads on G'N'R hold mostly venom for Axl Rose and yet they're still packing stadiums. So they must be doing something right...wonder what it is?


Musically, some pretty good tunes. As well, there arent too many acts an '80s geezer like myself can go see, so when one of these nostalgia acts blows into town once or twice a year, we're gonna go...esp now that we're all well old enough to be able to afford it AND gas money AND beer money.

In terms of image, Axl is the sterotypical rock star. A parody of himself. He's Keith Moon, Spinal Tap and others all wrapped up in one...and then some. Truth is stranger than fiction.
I never understood how he seemed to think of himself as a tough guy. I recall there being a feud/near fist fight between him and Vince Neil.

I just dont get the intimidation factor of Axl Rose. But I suppose anyone can be tough when they have a dozen bouncers behind them.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Diablo said:


> I never understood how he seemed to think of himself as a tough guy. I recall there being a feud/near fist fight between him and Vince Neil.


here is a photo of that actual incident














Diablo said:


> I just dont get the intimidation factor of Axl Rose. But I suppose anyone can be tough when they have a dozen bouncers behind them.


that must be what it is. he sure didn't look tough when he got punched in the face in philly, then in a blind panic, scrambled back to the stage and screamed for security to get his hat back for him


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Might as well keep kicking the guy while he's down. He's riding the delusional train if he thinks he is G&R. It's like thinking the Rolling Stones can still be the Stones with only Mick Jagger. Yes he is the frontman, but that is all.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I think he is nothing but a dumb, half illiterate punk that if not for a stroke of pure luck would either be cleaning my pool or serving me my next order at the Jack in the Box in Rottencrotch, Arkansas.

[video=youtube;piiIVSQdoSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piiIVSQdoSE[/video]


----------

